# Need a Game!



## Christopher (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm really board lately, and I'm getting a new video card tomorrow (probably) so I can start playing all the new good games 

I really want to get FFXI Online, but it costs about $20 CAD, which I can't afford -- that plan went out the window. So any ideas? I like Strat and RPG games, not too good at Shooters and I get board of racing games pretty fast.

Anyway, if you've got suggestions for a great PC game let me know  I've got Command and Conquer: Red Alert 2, Warcraft III and Diablo II. I really like those games (not enough to get the expansions though ).


----------



## se7en (Feb 26, 2004)

Well, theres always Counter Strike (best FPS)


----------



## Christopher (Feb 27, 2004)

But I suck at FPS on my computer  Until I invest into a good controller of some sort I've gotta stick to the simple ones that don't need quick reflexes  (or maybe it's because my videocard is like 4 years old and the framerates are so slow! )

I'm into Morrowind now


----------



## se7en (Feb 27, 2004)

Nobody uses a controller or joystick for Counter Strike...


----------



## Christopher (Mar 1, 2004)

Then I shall be the first.


----------



## NikeAero1080 (Mar 24, 2004)

I dunno why but I'm still hooked on Team Fortress. I never really got into Counter Strike. I think it pissed me off that every time I played the teams wouldn't do what they are suppose to do. I can't wait until TF2 and HL2 come out.

I played Star Wars Galaxies for about a month then dropped the service. It's a great game. Tons to do and the graphics rock. However, I think the point of the game is lax. Your goal is to complete your professions to be a master of it. Then make money from your profession. First, it's a pain in the @$$ to actually complete any profession. I played for a month straight and was only at 1/8 complete towards my goal. After talking with a few friends I was convinced that once you do reach the goal there isn't a whole lot to do.


----------



## geforceboy (Mar 30, 2004)

Max Payne 2 rules . Get it, it is very good game my faviorote(spelling)
 at the moment


----------



## Daggerdream (Apr 11, 2004)

Freedom Force. It is a RTS (That can be paused.) with RPG elements. Sure it is a superhero game, but it is great and has awesome reviews. And its like 10 bucks. And you can create a hero.


----------



## Shebobo (Apr 18, 2004)

I recommend Neverwinter Nights.  Based upon Dungeons & Dragons..deep plot and plenty of quests to keep you busy for days.


----------



## Rico (Apr 20, 2004)

*.*

geforce boy, your running a 250watt on that stuff. WOW. get more power. 450+ ASAP


----------



## OIDanTheManIO (Jun 5, 2004)

I really like Grand Theft Auto: Vice City for PC.  It's a really good game.


----------



## felix (Jul 3, 2004)

try I.G.I. 2... best online FPS


----------



## Praetor (Jul 12, 2004)

> I recommend Neverwinter Nights. Based upon Dungeons & Dragons..deep plot and plenty of quests to keep you busy for days.


Or if you want "old-school" go with Baldur's Gate II (with or without expansion). Uses ADnD2 rules.

*FPS*
_Painkiller_ .... one of the funniest, goriest FPS games you can play. The stakegun rules (nothing quite like staking a baddy's head to a wall). Real interactive physics based on the Havoc2 engine (means you run into a wooden cart hard enough you knock it over, not hard enough and it just wobbles)

_FarCry_ ... want to get hunted? nuff said

_UT2004_ .... your standard run-of-the-mill FPS

*RTS*
_WarCraft III FT_ - For some reason people seem to like this cartoony game a lot
_CnC Generals ZH_ - Good game all around, superb graphics, pathing can be a biatch at times
_Ground Control II_ - superb graphics, good AI (not quite FarCry calibre of course)

*RPG*
IceWind Dale II
Baldur's Gate II + ToB
NWN + Various Expansions



> I've gotta stick to the simple ones that don't need quick reflexes


Technically you can play FarCry. It's probably better off (more fun and challenging) to play sneaking around ... cuz running around gunz blazing just gets you killed.



> I can't wait until TF2 and HL2 come out.


Not that great honestly. Doom3 was a more enjoyable (and hairraising) adventure -- dont get me wrong HL2 played great and I thought it was a killer (Doom3 aside), until I played Painkiller and FarCry -- HL2 is supposed to be this big fancy graphics showdown .... it's got a long way to go just to beat FarCry let alone face down Doom3. Also, HL2's world-physics engine needs a lot of work just to catch up to Painkiller/FarCry.



> your running a 250watt on that stuff


You never know it could be a 250W peltier....


----------



## 72montecarlo (Jul 12, 2004)

I second the guy who suggested Max Payne 2. Very good game and story line really makes it that much better. 
some other ones...
Gta Vice City
Return to Castle Wolfenstein, Very good game, good reviews as well
Call of Duty
Medal Of Honor: Allied Assault, Rising Sun


----------



## smadge (Jul 21, 2004)

theres a lot of good war strategies mabye starcraft? Broodwar?


----------



## Praetor (Jul 21, 2004)

Those games are horribly antiquated though  (good for its age but not that good overall... IMHO at least)


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 21, 2004)

ATM I've stuck diablo 2 & LoD and tachyon, one being a RPG/Adventure and the other being a fly/space sim


----------



## Praetor (Jul 21, 2004)

I have yet to try Tachyon ... looks decent though ... any thoughts?


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 21, 2004)

It is good, ok yeah and oldish game but last long (two capeins) and lodas of weapons and your actions decide the next missions. worth the money I paid for it though


----------

